# Tag Heuer - LVMH Friends and Family Sale 4/22-5/5



## mrzod (Dec 20, 2009)

I did a search and did not see this posted anywhere

LVMH is having a friends and family sale on their Tag Heuer Watches from 4/22-5/5

go to:

www.lvmhpartners.com

access key: ffspring2010 (All lower case)

The flyer says all sales are final.

Let us know if there are any good deals on there. I have not checked the site

from http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1988592


----------



## EuroTrash (May 27, 2009)

Aquaracer Chrono (CAF2010.BA0815) for $1,400 is super hot as is the Grand Carrera (CAV511G.BA0905) at $3,300. Great prices straight from the source.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this website legit? Considering purchasing an aqua.


----------



## whoisonfirst (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes the site is legit, I have made two purchases from that site in past to year. The watches also come with a full TAG warranty.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Well it's about time! :-!


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

crap... they only ship to the US?


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

crap... they only ship to the US?


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

who are these LVMH guys anyway?


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

Uber said:


> who are these LVMH guys anyway?


they are the owners of Tag Heuer, Zenith and Hublot


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

EuroTrash said:


> Aquaracer Chrono (CAF2010.BA0815) for $1,400 is super hot as is the Grand Carrera (CAV511G.BA0905) at $3,300. Great prices straight from the source.


the Aquaracer automatic chrono for 1399 is a deal for sure!!!!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

both aquaracers are a steal


----------



## sbeams (Dec 19, 2009)

damn it, I was hoping they'd put up their Carrera Day Dates up there


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Selection is much less than previous sales...


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

L4rry_B1rd said:


> Selection is much less than previous sales...


you are right about that, im hoping they will add some more items.


----------



## Finstersucks (Nov 16, 2009)

Was going to start a thread as soon as I heard about it early 4/22. Didn't know if it was against board policies. Within three hours of the sale, all the Carrera's were taken down. They were marked at 40% OFF, I was about to buy a day date ($2,340) and a tachy ($2,040) but they took them off the website. I guess I'll wait again in December.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

.......


----------



## r1lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys,
remember that after you log in, you can use this link to open up more watches. But unfortunately they won't be 70% off.

https://www.lvmhpartners.com/index....ryId=0&searchstring=&numPerPage=503&view=grid


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Guys,
> remember that after you log in, you can use this link to open up more watches. But unfortunately they won't be 70% off.
> 
> https://www.lvmhpartners.com/index....ryId=0&searchstring=&numPerPage=503&view=grid


wow thanks,


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

the red F1 at $399 is a good deal for a daily beater... the strap is $245 regular price so you are only paying $154 for the watch (just in case anyone needs help justifying)


----------



## sticky_rice (Mar 8, 2010)

Uber said:


> the red F1 at $399 is a good deal for a daily beater... the strap is $245 regular price so you are only paying $154 for the watch (just in case anyone needs help justifying)


that watch would look sexy with black and red stitch rubber strap.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

sticky_rice said:


> that watch would look sexy with black and red stitch rubber strap.


that's what I was thinking.....the red rubber is overpowering... I'm on the hook for a new patio door this month.... the wife would go crackers if ANOTHER watch showed up:roll:


----------



## sticky_rice (Mar 8, 2010)

Uber said:


> that's what I was thinking.....the red rubber is overpowering... I'm on the hook for a new patio door this month.... the wife would go crackers if ANOTHER watch showed up:roll:


I just picked up a WAH1111 last week from here. ( just posted pic this morning)

if not I would have jumped on this.

I was thinking the white alarm WAH111B for 499 is a good deal. change the SS to rubber strap with white stitching would we sexy.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

The new Indy F1 watch is nice as well. The larger case (44mm) felt hefty on the wrist and I liked the pearlage on the dial.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Uber said:


> who are these LVMH guys anyway?


LVMH = Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy

They are one of the largest luxury groups in the world... they also own TAG, Zenith, Hublot, Dior, and many other watch brands.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Uber said:


> who are these LVMH guys anyway?


LVMH = Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy

They are one of the largest luxury groups in the world... they also own TAG, Zenith, Hublot, Dior, and many other watch brands.


----------



## kls120 (Apr 20, 2010)

thsiao said:


> LVMH = Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessy
> 
> They are one of the largest luxury groups in the world... they also own TAG, Zenith, Hublot, Dior, and many other watch brands.


are they related with Louis Vuitton then?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

kls120 said:


> are they related with Louis Vuitton then?


Yes. Louis Vuitton merged with Moët et Chandon and Hennessy (makers of wine and spirits) to create the conglomerate LVMH. Other than the watch brands mentioned and the wine/spirits MH owns already (ir: Belvedere, Hennessy, Dom Perignon, etc...) they also own fashion houses as Fendi, Givenchy, Marc jacob, Thomas Pink, Donna Karan, etc...


----------



## kls120 (Apr 20, 2010)

NightScar said:


> Yes. Louis Vuitton merged with Moët et Chandon and Hennessy (makers of wine and spirits) to create the conglomerate LVMH. Other than the watch brands mentioned and the wine/spirits MH owns already (ir: Belvedere, Hennessy, Dom Perignon, etc...) they also own fashion houses as Fendi, Givenchy, Marc jacob, Thomas Pink, Donna Karan, etc...


i didnt know that...!! wow as far as I heard, they are one of the biggest clothing/accessory company..


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

kls120 said:


> i didnt know that...!! wow as far as I heard, they are one of the biggest clothing/accessory company..


Not only that but to further show how big they are, Bernard Arnault founded and is the chairman and CEO of LVMH and he is the worlds 7th richest person in the world.


----------



## ach5 (May 7, 2009)

Aaaaaaargh!!!

The Tag I have always wanted is HALF the UK highstreet cost on this website, but they dont deliver to the UK!!!

I literally feel like crying!

Trying to think If I know any Americans, but I dont!!!!!


----------



## watchingTom (Mar 25, 2009)

..................


----------



## watchingTom (Mar 25, 2009)

........


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

r1lee said:


> Guys,
> remember that after you log in, you can use this link to open up more watches. But unfortunately they won't be 70% off.
> 
> https://www.lvmhpartners.com/index....ryId=0&searchstring=&numPerPage=503&view=grid


Yeah, I tried that link last time around, and it works great, right up to the point where you try to add something to the cart. Then it pukes and says (in incorrect English): *No authorizer has NONE been defined that matches the item type of the item with catalogID = <insert watch id here>.*


----------



## made2last (May 1, 2010)

I am new to the forum researching TAG watches. Came across this post and I am very skeptical that this is legit for the following reasons:

The website certificate is invalid
The website name is registered with Go Daddy (LVHM my ass)
Poster posting forums only has 30 posts.
People encouraging you to buy only have a few posts
Website design and code is too simple for legitimate website 


I would not take this risk


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Its legit and has been legit for a few years now... respected members/contributors have purchased thru the F&F. It's actually something many people look forward to 2-3 times a year.


----------



## h2xmark (Feb 28, 2009)

made2last said:


> I am new to the forum researching TAG watches. Came across this post and I am very skeptical that this is legit for the following reasons:
> 
> The website certificate is invalid
> The website name is registered with Go Daddy (LVHM my ass)
> ...


i bought a Tag link automatic from this sale a year ago and it came with the warranty card, boxes ,owners man, and a Tag Heuer receipt, I even called Tag Heuer about my watch and transaction and it was all on file with them


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

An unauthorized website wouldn't limit the number of items you can buy. Here, it's limited to 3 TAGs and 2 Zeniths.

I thought this was funny, though:

*Can I resell the products I purchased* ?
No, products on this website may be purchased for personal use only and may not be re-sold.


----------



## kls120 (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually do have a question about this warranty card. 

I bought it and it came to me a few days ago. Checked everything is legit and it seemed like until I noticed that they didn't write anything down on the warranty card. They have it stamped but didn't put down serial number, date of purchase, etc. Does it mean it's up to me to fill this out? 

Now does that mean the warranty would last forever until this watch poses a problem? I'd only have to write dates wrong even after 10 years from now. 

Is that true?


----------



## whoisonfirst (Apr 24, 2010)

kls120 said:


> I actually do have a question about this warranty card.
> 
> I bought it and it came to me a few days ago. Checked everything is legit and it seemed like until I noticed that they didn't write anything down on the warranty card. They have it stamped but didn't put down serial number, date of purchase, etc. Does it mean it's up to me to fill this out?
> 
> ...


I doubt you would be able to pull that off. I had to have work done on one of the watches I purchased from LVMH and had to provide proof of purchase with a receipt. I would highly recommend that you print out and maintain your receipt.


----------



## mannyb (Mar 4, 2006)

Tempting...very tempting....


----------



## ach5 (May 7, 2009)

The day date Carrera on that website is half the price it costs here in the UK (and it allowed me to put it in the basket, so must be available).

This link is making me sad! You lucky Yanks! All the best watch sales (both online and in store) that I have seen have been in the US.


----------



## bbhockey19 (Jan 12, 2009)

ach5 said:


> The day date Carrera on that website is half the price it costs here in the UK (and it allowed me to put it in the basket, so must be available).
> 
> This link is making me sad! You lucky Yanks! All the best watch sales (both online and in store) that I have seen have been in the US.


I wish, I could pick up the Carbon Fiber Day/date carrera but can't but put it in my CART!... DAMMIT!


----------



## s2000ftw (May 3, 2010)

I'm debating if I should get the Carrera Auto Chrono cv2014. Its $2040 in the sale via that link someone posted and I was able to add it to my cart! 

Should I wait for the Carrera 1887? :-s


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

s2000ftw said:


> I'm debating if I should get the Carrera Auto Chrono cv2014. Its $2040 in the sale via that link someone posted and I was able to add it to my cart!
> 
> Should I wait for the Carrera 1887? :-s


Do it! Thats a great price for a timeless piece.


----------



## jernigan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got my aquaracer caliber S yesterday from Fedex. Perfect. love it


----------



## Mcel516 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello all..

Im a newbie, but looking for a TAG Aqua chrono... I know im VERY late in this game, anyone have another code or thoughts on good discounts for same ? 
Thanks much*


----------



## sup3rman08 (May 6, 2009)

Any update for this year's spring sale? It seems like that time of year is slowly, but surely, approaching.


----------



## Scottyboy (Jan 9, 2011)

How does one get onto the invite list of this? I've spent a fortune on Tag Heuer watches, surely this qualifies me as a friend?


----------



## Scottyboy (Jan 9, 2011)

According to LVMH the next sale is April 26 - May 3rd. Can someone please share (PM?) the access code? Thanks.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ive marked the date on my calendar so i dont forget :-d
as for the access code, im sure it will be put up by someone as soon as its released....if not, im going to be treasure hunting on the internet for it!! 

i missed out on the last sale, wanted to buy a carrera calibre 1, but didnt have the funds for it at the time...hopefully they'll hav it on sale this time! *fingers crossed*


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

raheelc said:


> ive marked the date on my calendar so i dont forget :-d
> as for the access code, im sure it will be put up by someone as soon as its released....if not, im going to be treasure hunting on the internet for it!!
> 
> i missed out on the last sale, wanted to buy a carrera calibre 1, but didnt have the funds for it at the time...hopefully they'll hav it on sale this time! *fingers crossed*


The code is usually the same except for the date... something like "ffspringsale10" or something. I can't wait to see what they have this year...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone has the access code?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont think the sale has started yet, as scottyboy pointed out, the next sale is supposed to start on the 26th, so im sure the access code will be available the same day, but probably not before than..


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

raheelc said:


> i dont think the sale has started yet, as scottyboy pointed out, the next sale is supposed to start on the 26th, so im sure the access code will be available the same day, but probably not before than..


Oh... for some odd reason I thought today was the 28th LOL.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Oh... for some odd reason I thought today was the 28th LOL.


lmao....happens to the best of us


----------



## Finstersucks (Nov 16, 2009)

springff2011

nothing special so far

slr at $1999.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks!! going through the watches now!!

*edit*

yeah not much so far...try this link below, and some more watches do show up

https://www.lvmhpartners.com/index....ryId=0&searchstring=&numPerPage=503&view=grid


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if they will update the lineup throughout the sale?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

no idea....i hope they do though...but right now, if u use the link i provided above you'll get some more options for watches, along with some other jewelery...
im looking at the aquaracer 500m or the carrera automatic right now...any suggestion on which one to go for???


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

raheelc said:


> no idea....i hope they do though...but right now, if u use the link i provided above you'll get some more options for watches, along with some other jewelery...
> im looking at the aquaracer 500m or the carrera automatic right now...any suggestion on which one to go for???


 I would always go with the racing watch with TAG. But with Carrera on this sale might as well opt for the 1887 or rather get the Carrera date day.


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

raheelc said:


> no idea....i hope they do though...but right now, if u use the link i provided above you'll get some more options for watches, along with some other jewelery...
> im looking at the aquaracer 500m or the carrera automatic right now...any suggestion on which one to go for???


I have both a 500M and a Carrera Day & Date...you really can't go wrong with either....both well built and beautifully styled...the Carrera is a bit more blingy/dressy IMO but the Aquaracer 500M on Steel is quite a looker...both HEAVY watches and the Carrera Day & Date in particular is VERY THICK (16.5mm)...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Finstersucks said:


> springff2011
> 
> nothing special so far
> 
> slr at $1999.


Thanks!!!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

No Monacos Chrono this time? Sigh...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> I would always go with the racing watch with TAG. But with Carrera on this sale might as well opt for the 1887 or rather get the Carrera date day.


yeah i really like the 1887 but its not going to fall within my budget (abt 2k)...neither is the date day...so for now its either the carrera or aquaracer 500m thats included in the sale.



O'Reilly said:


> I have both a 500M and a Carrera Day & Date...you really can't go wrong with either....both well built and beautifully styled...the Carrera is a bit more blingy/dressy IMO but the Aquaracer 500M on Steel is quite a looker...both HEAVY watches and the Carrera Day & Date in particular is VERY THICK (16.5mm)...


thanks for the opinion...ive seen this exact aquaracer in person...and ive also seen the day/date in person (but not the one included in this sale, since its the carrera date only)....i was initially more inclined to the 500m with the black face...but than got to thinking, since my wishlist also includes the aquaracer 500m full black edition, than why dont i buy the 500m with the white face, so i can have two differently styled aquaracers (instead of having both with black faces). Now im just confused as to whether i should go for the aquaracer white face or the carrera....AAAHHH!!!


----------



## jamespiritu (Jul 30, 2010)

thsiao said:


> No Monacos Chrono this time? Sigh...


I think i snagged the last blue one from last time. ;-) As soon as I bought it, the blue one disappeared in there.

Wish they had the all black aquaracer 500m... hope it pops up before it ends. $1530 price would've been a good deal!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

i got excited about the link then realised they dont ship outside of US lol..

spewing


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

MrTW said:


> Does anyone know if they will update the lineup throughout the sale?


I'm wondering the same thing... Does anyone know?


----------



## gibz04 (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if there will there be taxes if i purchase from California?


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

gibz04 said:


> Does anyone know if there will there be taxes if i purchase from California?


Yes, there is.


----------



## orangehole (Feb 12, 2006)

Cant get in. Deal dead? Code will not work

Ooops NM...This is from 2010...Didnt see original date on thread


----------



## Justin1686 (Apr 30, 2011)

orangehole said:


> Cant get in. Deal dead? Code will not work
> 
> Ooops NM...This is from 2010...Didnt see original date on thread


they updated the password tho, its in the post on page 3.


----------



## gibz4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone from Colorado purchased one? If so did they charge you tax?


----------



## dosco123 (May 1, 2011)

How does one get onto the invitee list of these sales. How often does the sale happen. Any clue when the next one is. Do they add new items to the same during it???


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Can someone clear two things up for me please:
- Is sales tax applied no matter where in the US you buy from? Or is it restricted to specific states?
- Is this the same as buying a watch from the gray market? I.e. does the worldwide Tag guarantee not apply?


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

djst said:


> Can someone clear two things up for me please:
> - Is sales tax applied no matter where in the US you buy from? Or is it restricted to specific states?
> - Is this the same as buying a watch from the gray market? I.e. does the worldwide Tag guarantee not apply?


I'm not sure about specific states but there's tax in CA and NY. The sale is from LVMH themselves, the owners of TAG, so it comes with the full 2-year international warranty as you would from an AD. I would know since I bought from them during the last sale.


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Gelo24 said:


> I'm not sure about specific states but there's tax in CA and NY. The sale is from LVMH themselves, the owners of TAG, so it comes with the full 2-year international warranty as you would from an AD. I would know since I bought from them during the last sale.


 Thanks for the info about it being equivalent to an AD purchase -- that's pretty amazing considering the discount!

I tried a Texas address (I have a colleague who's working there) and tax was added for that state as well, so I think I'll just bite the bullet and pay for the California tax. It's still a steal!!


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Pulled the trigger and bought a CV2010.BA0794. Happy happy!! My first Tag (and my first >$400 watch).


----------



## Justin1686 (Apr 30, 2011)

Scottyboy said:


> According to LVMH the next sale is April 26 - May 3rd. Can someone please share (PM?) the access code? Thanks.


Do we know if this is the official last day for this? I read it as the 5th, but that was last years. cause no where once you log in does it have dates. thanks in advance.


----------



## Justin1686 (Apr 30, 2011)

weird, my post from before didnt go through. But do we know the official end date for this year? is it the 3rd or the 5th? because once your logged in, it does not say anywhere. thanks in advance.


----------



## willdabeast (Mar 19, 2011)

So I guess it's over now? I was able to log in last night and almost pulled the trigger. Woke up this morning and logged in and found the Link calibre s, added to my cart but had to leave to take the kids to school. Just tried logging in at work to place the order and now I can't get it!


----------



## ryanzi (Mar 13, 2011)

yeh.. F&F sale is till 3May11..guess it runs over. check out the thread on Amazon sale though!



willdabeast said:


> So I guess it's over now? I was able to log in last night and almost pulled the trigger. Woke up this morning and logged in and found the Link calibre s, added to my cart but had to leave to take the kids to school. Just tried logging in at work to place the order and now I can't get it!


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

I wanted the Carrera day/date but its not on here. Someone mentioned getting it for $2350. Where can I find a similar deal?


----------



## RedarT (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know when the next sale will be?

Thanks!


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

RedarT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know when the next sale will be?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm very curious about this too as I'm already dreaming about my next TAG purchase. Anyone knows?


----------



## ken2ty (May 5, 2011)

@RedarT and djst: I believe it only happens once a year at around that time (late April to early May) - at least that's what happened since 2010. I bought a watch in 2010 and waited for another LVMH Friends and Family and the sale only came up this time again.


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

It happens approximately every quarter of the year. If I remember correctly, they had a sale at around September-October then another one in December.


----------



## ken2ty (May 5, 2011)

@Gelo24 - woohoo! I was mistaken then! I must've missed the other sales during 2010. Good news for me (and bad news for the wallet!) Thanks!


----------



## Tuukka (Jun 15, 2011)

Uber said:


> who are these LVMH guys anyway?


 Joking right? 
Bernard Arnault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
LVMH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

any idea when the next sale is? i want to pick up one of the discontinued olive green f1's, but cannot justify nearly $800 retail for a quartz on a rubber strap.


----------



## Mcel516 (Mar 4, 2011)

Still holding out for this sale.. any new information by chance ???? thanks much...


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Same here, very interested in knowing more about the upcoming sale. I believe someone here said it happens about once per quarter, is that really true? If so, there should have been another sale already by now...


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

They should've already actually. I'm guessing it might have been delayed or maybe even cancelled because of the recent price increase on the majority of Swiss watches? Hmm...


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

IDK, but when it happens, I def want to know. I just picked up my first Tag - a Aquaracer chronotimer - and I am in love. I would love to throw another Aquaracer or F1 into the collection


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

How about you guys stop replying to this until there is some actual news so that we can stop getting our hopes up.


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

noleenelt said:


> how about you guys stop replying to this until there is some actual news so that we can stop getting our hopes up.


ok


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm beginning to suspect that whoever said these sales happened four times per year was wrong and that in reality there is just one each spring and another each fall. So my best guess is that the next sale will be in early November.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

djst said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that whoever said these sales happened four times per year was wrong and that in reality there is just one each spring and another each fall. So my best guess is that the next sale will be in early November.


*djst*, you're really itching to pick up a new watch aren't you?

By the way, what kind of discounts can someone expect from this sale? Do they beat grey market prices?


----------



## watchingTom (Mar 25, 2009)

Why dont y'all start a new thread titled "when will the LVMH sale come?" instead of continuously bumping this one.

If you want to know how many times the sale came in the past, simply search "LVMH" and surely the old threads over the years will pop up. Then you will know what dates the sale happened.:think:


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Agreed... I'm locking this one


----------

